# Flying deer



## okietreedude1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Watch where your driving!!!!

Check this out....


http://s126.photobucket.com/albums/p119/gotbuck1127/deer/?action=view&current=FormulaDeerHunting.flv


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Jul 2, 2007)

Damn that was funny, everyone needs to watch that  That poor deer must have went 30 feet in the air, wow!!


----------



## wood4heat (Oct 2, 2007)

wholly [email protected] that's outa control! :jawdrop:


----------



## ASD (Oct 2, 2007)

? photo shop ? dose not look right


----------



## reachtreeservi (Feb 24, 2008)

Disclaimer: NO ANIMALS WERE INJURED DURING THE FILMING OF THIS VIDEO.


----------

